# Newera Imports brings you ....if carlsberg made GT-Rs (400R)!!!



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Newera imports are proud to bring you , what its without question one of the most beautiful GT-Rs ever made........................


the car is available for sale, please either contact miguel at newera or myself.















































































This Skyline GT-R is absolutely the most unique and best prepared R33 we've seen at any auction since opening for business in 1998. Brutally beautiful with no stone left unturned in the quest for perfection, this car was extensively prepared by Hot Staff at Kyushu Island as their demo car and featured just as it was completed - Option Magazine in 2005 August (Scanned copy is available). As the cover car it was featured as a fire breathing 720 bhp road / track car with a Motec M4 controlled full 2.7 race engine set up to perfection. Make no mistake. If you've been looking for the holy grail of an ultimate GT-R and can understand the value of buying a ready built car that's been engineered to perfection, then don't miss this car. If you do, then please don't ask us to find another this special again.... You know we know we can't!!

A GT-R this special, deserved a lot of digging to get all the information relating to the build of this car. Hot Staff are a highly respected tuning company in Kyushu, whose engineering tallents are well known amongst Japan's elite tuners. They're also known for creating Japan's first F20C (S2000) engine & gearboxed AE86's amongst many other stunning driver's cars. They're seriously knowledgeable and experienced engineers as you'll see from the specification of work detailed -from the build which was completed in summer of 2005, less than 6,000 miles ago:





full report on the car is available here

Newera Imports - home / stock / carDetails


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Simply awesome!!!!:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: 

I love it.:thumbsup:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

makes me do a sex-wee!


----------



## enilyks (Oct 24, 2006)

Any chance you could put this on hold for around 5 years so i can buy it when i'm old enough and have the money :chuckle:


----------



## MarkMcQ (Sep 13, 2006)

Should edit the post title to NSFW, some people may get accused of looking at porn.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

matty, is actually a 400r though?


> Nismo 400R Bodywork has been expertly fitted and it's evident the body was completely & entirely stripped inclusive of chemically treating the engine bay to ensure paint would adhere. Nismo 400R arches were then perfectly bonded to the bodywork. Quality is so good that members of the GTR OC examined it and believed these were original steel! There's also Nismo bumpers, skirts, wet carbon rear blade and spoiler end caps complete with 400R stripes for each side.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

I would say no. 
But it looks cool none the less....


----------



## GTR WANNABE (Feb 21, 2002)

that's stunning :bowdown1:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

built to be a 400R

still its sexual!


----------



## silvermike (May 9, 2007)

absolutely stunning. how I wish I could have that car right now


----------



## Sean (Aug 16, 2005)

God damn that is stunning - It should have white dials though

How much is a carbon blade for the rear spoiler?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

sean we will do carbon blades  pm me


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

Thats just pure sex :smokin: 

- Kevin.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Monster car this. Savage while on boost and easy to live with around town. 

BTW...there seems to be a dodgy Aussie in the driver's seat on the 3rd pic  Does he come with the car Miguel?


----------



## GTRBrian (Oct 23, 2006)

ive never liked r33s until now, god damn!!


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

omg that thing is freaking bad! nice work!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

matty32 said:


> sean we will do carbon blades  pm me


Send me one


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

Beautiful Car!

Shame its not a true 400R though  But then again, makes not alot of difference replacing the RB-X with a 720PS RB27 

Stunning. Simply Stunning.


----------



## Ian C (Jun 3, 2003)

Mookistar said:


> matty, is actually a 400r though?


i'd say no too, missing the rear bumper overmould


----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

Yes we know this isn't a real 400R although it is beautiful though.. :smokin: 

One small point - As this is for sale it should really be in the "for sale" section and not the members section..


----------



## petey (Feb 24, 2003)

not sure about the red thingys on the headlights apart from that

What a car!


----------



## z3gga (Jan 30, 2005)

gosh what a beauty :clap:


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*GTR*

The bloke that made that needs locking up, not congratulating.

The 400R stickers say it all...

Its like the bloke went to an auto jumble and got all the bits he needed from various cars to build a Skyline from a bare shell and thats what he ended up with.

Give a 15 year old a GTR and some money to modify it with and thats what you'd get I suspect.

Hot Staff? more like Tepid Staff...


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Andy Barnes said:


> The bloke that made that needs locking up, not congratulating.
> 
> The 400R stickers say it all...
> 
> ...


PMSL


----------



## enilyks (Oct 24, 2006)

Andy Barnes said:


> Give a 15 year old a GTR and some money to modify it with and thats what you'd get I suspect.


more likely to look like this


----------



## jamesskyline153 (May 16, 2006)

one of the best looking R33 ever!!


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Skyline*

No a big fan im afraid. I do appreciate the time and effort that has gone into it though and for that it deserves respect. There just something about it that i just dont like that much, it may be the graphics, the body kit or the wheels with a red car----- im just not sure.


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

I think its a lovely looking car, and red seems to suit it so well but i dont think he should of built it to be a 400 replica. Its like painting a pretty good copy of the mona lisa, or in car terms, badging your GTSt as a GTR. Nice but not really the real thing.

Thats my opinion

Dean j


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

Andy Barnes said:


> The bloke that made that needs locking up, not congratulating.
> 
> The 400R stickers say it all...
> 
> ...


.... It must be blissful to live in your ignorance, Andy:

Comprehensive Engine Spec: 

In preparation for the build The head was completely overhauled, skimmed then inlet & exhaust ports were machined (Gas flowed) with the roof section also modified. 2 & 3 angle valve seats were cut, with set length adjustment and brand new oem bronze valve guides & valve spring seats were combined with Tomei A type valve springs, Tomei lifters and shims in preparation for the Trust camshafts of spec: Inlet: 272 (10.5mm lift), Outlet: 280 (10.8 lift) with Greddy vernier cam pulleys.
The block was ultra-sound cleaned and treated to a full race spec. Naprec water jacket modification inclusive of oversized jacket (core) plugs. The block was dummy-head bored, honed and lightly skimmed. A Tomei extended high capacity sump was also fabricated. 
A Tomei full counter crankshaft with modified key way and a complete set of bottom end PWR Black Metal Race bearings is mated to Tomei H Section forged conrods, Apexi 87 Forged Pistons. To keep the crankshaft safe for higher rpm, an ATi pulley is employed. Needless to say, components have been plastiguaged, checked and balanced to perfection before putting the engine together carefully. HKS strenghtened bolts have been used throughout with even the flywheel bolts uprated bearing in mind the power and rpm limit this engine's built to take. Tomei (1.2mm / 87 bore) head, intake and exhaust metal gaskets have been used and of course there's a Nismo N1 water and Tomei oil pump fitted. A Trust timing belt with new idler and tensioer were also fitted. Racing plugs used in the build are by Trust. A specially machined PAS bracket was made too and the engine cover was custom chromed with Hot Staff's ornament plate added to show this is their version: RB27.

Intake to Exhaust:
The turbo's a modified internal T88-34D with polished compressor housing combined with a Trust 45 bore exhaust manifold. Intake air is sucked through a Trust filter, forced through a Trust R-SPL 3 layer intercooler with custom 100mm diameter alloy piping through a Nismo polished intake plenum. When needed, twin HKS BOV's dump boost. A Trust Type C high flow wastegate feeds to a 90mm front pipe and via an N3 catalyser adaptor for the enlarged front pipe - feeds into an Apexi Super Catalyser. The exhaust's a full titanium Ganador system with a main 90 bore section exiting to a 120mm diameter tail. 

Fueling & Electronic Control: 
To keep fuel smells out of the car, the twin Bosch racing fuel pumps have been mounted beneath the boot floor with an additional Tomei fuel pump. There's a Nismo surge tank mounted in the boot to avoid fuel starvation and aero grade braided hosing is used. SARD 1000cc injectors are fed via a Tomei type-A fuel pressure regulator and Trust fuel delivery pipe. A Motec ignition expander is combined with a Motec M4 ECU / Advanced data logger / M4 Sensor set and harness / Version Up spec. This M4 hasn't been locked after mapping - so it can be adjusted in the UK by Owen Developments or the customer's choice of experienced Motec tuner. Motec needs no introduction. It's known to be the best ECU within professional racing circles. Boost is controlled by an ever excellent no nonsense Trust Profec B II unit. 

Cooling: 49mm Tabata racing 3 core aluminium radiator with remote air seperator tank, Samco silicone hoses for in / out and heater, an Essential oil catch tank / washer reservoir is fitted and clear hose used. Note the HKS 13 row oil cooler located just behind the vent in the Nismo bumper, complete with alloy shrouding. 

This engine was run in on an engine dyno then the ECU set, using Japanese fuel and CDX octane booster where it ran at 1.8 bar boost maximum. For safe road use maximum boost was set to 1.6 bar, which gave 720 bhp at 8,100 rpm with a rev limit of 9000. Torque measured was 71.6kg.m / 7,000 rpm. The settings are currently all stored with Hot Staff, but the ECU has not been password protected, so can be remapped in UK if required for UK fuel.

Clutch & Gearbox: The gearbox has been overhauled with an OS Giken input shaft and 1-3 cross mission (Close ratio). A GTS-4 5th speed is employed to give a relaxed cruising gear, although there's so much torque above 4,500 rpm that an ATS 1350K carbon triple plate clutch was needed. Original V-Spec diffs are retained with standard gearing.

You'd be forgiven for thinking all the effort and a large pile of wedge had been spent on the engine, but there's more:
Newera Imports - home / stock / carDetails


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*GTR*



Newera said:


> .... It must be blissful to live in your ignorance, Andy:
> 
> Comprehensive Engine Spec:
> 
> ...


Thats a new one on me, ignorant :thumbsup: Name calling, lol , nice one.

As per the colourful write up above of engine specs, as 'ignorantly' suspected by me, its a normal built RB26 with chrome covers, whoopy do. 

You posting that spec list showed me!  Anyone who uses octane booster in thier fuel to tune an engine isnt worth bragging about, that much I know.

A nice car, but not the worlds best ever R33 ever ever ever, that and that alone is my point.


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Want a stepladder for your pedestal there?


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

Luckham said:


> Yes we know this isn't a real 400R although it is beautiful though.. :smokin:


As stated in the description, this car's been created as Hot Staff's demo car, for road and track use, with a 400R kit expertly fitted.

I don't know of any original 400R's in Europe, are there any owner members in the club? I only remember seeing one 400R at auction some 4 years ago and it sold for around 6 million yen, as a standard car.

The point is, this is way, way more than a just a 400R would be at much less cost. 
You need to look at it as a sum of all parts to properly appreciate it, IMHO.

Miguel.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

A real 400R did make it over here for a brief appearance.
BLOWDOG.COM » Blog Archive » NISMO 400R in thine house
Didn't sell though (even though at 60k it was a bargain by those standards).


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

Thanks Cem.

400R's are even more rare than I thought. Surprised I actually saw one for sale at an auction all that time ago, lol.


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

Andy Barnes said:


> Thats a new one on me, ignorant :thumbsup: Name calling, lol , nice one.
> 
> A nice car, but not the worlds best ever R33 ever ever ever, that and that alone is my point.


I think you've missed the point completely then, Andy because your's is unfortunately not the world's "best ever R33 ever ever ever" by any stretch of the imagination. 

Miguel.


----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

Andy Barnes said:


> A nice car, but not the worlds best ever R33 ever ever ever, that and that alone is my point.


Garbage!, your point was that you thought that it was a piece of crap..

Quote "Give a 15 year old a GTR and some money to modify it with and thats what you'd get I suspect"

and nobody said it was the Quote "worlds best ever R33 ever ever ever" matty simply said it was "one of the most beautiful GT-Rs ever made".

I think that personally [regardless of what you actually think of the car] that it is a pretty poor show, that you feel the need to come on here and ridicule it to the extent that you have..


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*GTR*

This GTR is advertised as :


> Newera Imports brings you ....if carlsberg made GT-Rs (400R)!!!


Show me where it says 'its not a 400R, its a replica ' in your description :




> This Skyline GT-R is absolutely the most unique and best prepared R33 we've seen at any auction since opening for business in 1998. Brutally beautiful with no stone left unturned in the quest for perfection, this car was extensively prepared by Hot Staff at Kyushu Island as their demo car and featured just as it was completed - Option Magazine in 2005 August (Scanned copy is available). As the cover car it was featured as a fire breathing 720 bhp road / track car with a Motec M4 controlled full 2.7 race engine set up to perfection. Make no mistake. If you've been looking for the holy grail of an ultimate GT-R and can understand the value of buying a ready built car that's been engineered to perfection, then don't miss this car. If you do, then please don't ask us to find another this special again.... You know we know we can't!!
> 
> A GT-R this special, deserved a lot of digging to get all the information relating to the build of this car. Hot Staff are a highly respected tuning company in Kyushu, whose engineering tallents are well known amongst Japan's elite tuners. They're also known for creating Japan's first F20C (S2000) engine & gearboxed AE86's amongst many other stunning driver's cars. They're seriously knowledgeable and experienced engineers as you'll see from the specification of work detailed -from the build which was completed in summer of 2005, less than 6,000 miles ago:


--



> Garbage!, your point was that you thought that it was a piece of crap..


No I didnt, dont twist my words. I never said that at all, my point questioned its exclusivity as some rare machine when its clearly someones personal idea of what they wanted in a GTR,something fake by the looks. He liked it no doubt, do I?, its alright, nice clean car and alot of effort put in to build it, is it


> Newera Imports brings you ....if carlsberg made GT-Rs (400R)!!!


 no, its not.

Its not a 400R. Simple. Its someones go at making a good GTR and sticking some 400R stripes on it, which to me is the same as buying a BMW 318i and putting M3 badges on it. You may think it looks like the real thing but sadly its not and never will be - which is fine, but dont advertise it as and M3.



> The point is, this is way, way more than a just a 400R would be at much less cost.


Sorry, no. A 400R is extremely special and extremely rare, a real unicorn if there were so many unicorns in the world  At this point you run out of idea as to what could equal a real 400R and this car isnt it.

Maybe if you would re-advertise it correctly the conversation would reach its end and you would not feel the need to resort to name calling or playground comments such as ' well yours isnt the best either, ner! ' and someone will hopefully buy it for what it is - a replica 400R 

Andy


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

beautiful and ashtonishing!!!!


----------



## Barrie (Jan 31, 2006)

got to say.... i can see exactly where andy is coming from - just say it how it is lad`!

but its a clean tuned /painted r33 

good luck with sale 

barrie


----------



## cokey (Sep 11, 2003)

Im with Andy here.

You cant polish a Turd !
And if you do...
You should sell it as a shiny Turd !!!  

Try selling that at some yank auction with a double barreled name !:thumbsup: 
Where provenence and matching numbers are paramount.
Its just not a 400R !

As a car I think it is well put together, If you like 33's !:flame: :flame: :flame: 
How many miles since the work though ??
And how many careful pilots ?
That is a very track focused car !
Time attack anybody ?

Cokey


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

Andy,

As a trader it's just not professional to go on a public forum and slate another company's efforts especially another GT-R Forum trader's. 

In doing this, IMHO you've once again made yourself look jealous & narrow minded amongst your potential customers and supporters as well as to your competitors. :clap: :clap: :thumbsup: 

Just so no other ignoramus comes up with the glaringly obvious discovery this wasn't a 400R factory car, I will add to the description that it's a replica.

Miguel.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Scott said:


> Simply awesome!!!!:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1:
> 
> I love it.:thumbsup:


^^^^ Nothing more to say.

Alex(running to the bank and asking for some money)


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Newera said:


> As a trader it's just not professional to go on a public forum and slate another company's efforts especially another GT-R Forum trader's.
> 
> In doing this, IMHO you've once again made yourself look jealous & narrow minded amongst your potential customers and supporters as well as to your competitors. :clap: :clap: :thumbsup:


And next up we'll have Robert Maxwell preaching on the ethical selling of pension policies. :clap: :clap: :thumbsup:

Personally I have always liked Andy's Bluntness, but then I would say that.


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

Bitch, bitch, bitch!

That is all.


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*GTR*

Miguel,

Oh, here we go, some kind p1ssing contest for no reason whatsoever....anyone else want to join the fun?, its today's forum hot, sorry Tepid topic...... 



> As a trader it's just not professional to go on a public forum and slate another company's efforts especially another GT-R Forum trader's.


If you live in a glasshouse, buy bulletproof glass prior to throwing bricks my way Miguel. Your ethics on the subject are not exercised as fairly as you would have all to believe. When its right for you, disrespect at will, when your on the defensive, its so wrong to do it. 



> In doing this, IMHO you've once again made yourself look jealous & narrow minded amongst your potential customers and supporters as well as to your competitors.


Oh no, a Japanese auction house used car dealer has called me narrow minded, jealous, ignorant and laughably unprofessional, how will I sleep tonight?! 

FYI 'professional' is knowing your job and doing it correctly.

Back on topic and as suggested earlier, rather politely too, advertise it for what it is without the used car dealer gimmicks to sell it for something it isnt and refrain from further personal insults.

The name calling I will let you get away with, as its untrue therefore requires no defense on my part.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Does alot of slagging off go on in this forum? Gone waaaay of topic from the origional post. LOL!


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Jags said:


> Does alot of slagging off go on in this forum? Gone waaaay of topic from the origional post. LOL!


Sometimes and it helps to keep the place alive. You don't want a lot of geriatric skyline owners sipping their cocoa and chatting about the good old days. Booooring. A bit of controversy livens us all up.

The rules are that you do not post loads of crap on for sale threads....but this is members gallery:thumbsup: 

Personally I think that his looks a lot better than a 1.6 sierra with a whale tail on the back. We were a bit unsure if it was 400R initially so we thought it was being sold as the legit car which is what the 'discussion' is about


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Well its a cool car none the less

just appreciate it for what it is 



someone will get a rather nice GT-R if they decide to buy it


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

davewilkins said:


> Sometimes and it helps to keep the place alive. You don't want a lot of geriatric skyline owners sipping their cocoa and chatting about the good old days. Booooring. A bit of controversy livens us all up.


Sometimes it's just tw*ts showing their true colours, in which case it's best to just let them keep making fools of themselves. :thumbsup:


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*GTR*

Miguel,

You come back to insult me even more?

To recap, so far I am :

Unprofessional
Ignorant
Jealous
Narrow Minded

and now a Twat according to you.

I let it slide with the name calling however you seen intent on not letting it lay down. 

As thats the case I will step down the same level of intelligence and respond by calling you a child-minded retard who can only come up with insults instead of courtesy.:blahblah: 

Back on topic, anyone fancy buying this lovely 400R ? uke: 

Cheers

Andy


----------



## jamesskyline153 (May 16, 2006)

lol.. is all i can say.. lol!!


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

:chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: @ this thread.


----------



## Ian C (Jun 3, 2003)

I'd expect this on a Nova forum, not a highly regarded global source of GTR information.

Guys, you should be setting an example to not only GTR owners, but all the young guys who use this forum with the dream of one day coming to you for business.

Ian


----------



## Racer GT-R (Nov 15, 2006)

Newera said:


> Andy,
> 
> As a trader it's just not professional to go on a public forum and slate another company's efforts especially another GT-R Forum trader's.
> 
> ...


Andy Baines has a history of this sort of behavior if you search his previous posts


----------



## Racer GT-R (Nov 15, 2006)

Just re-read the entire spec on the Newera website after seeing all the pics.

WOW! 

This will surely be one of the best R33 GT-R's in UK when imported.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Ok so it's not a 400r ,how much is the car selling for then


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

woooooooow

:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: R33 400R:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: 

I like it so match mate :chuckle:


----------



## GTR LM LTD (Dec 28, 2005)

my opinion is that if its not a 400R then dont advertise it as one, at the end of the day i think this topic is covered in


The Trade Descriptions Act 1968


it is a very fine example of a GTR at the end of the day, but andy is right when he says its not a 400R

cheers, paul.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

GTR LM LTD said:


> my opinion is that if its not a 400R then dont advertise it as one, at the end of the day i think this topic is covered in
> 
> 
> The Trade Descriptions Act 1968
> ...


In the end,its maybe one of the finest modified 33 GTR´s you can buy,who cares about if its a true 400R or just a 400R bodykit on a normal GTR,no normal guy will buy this,and everybody who would buy it,knows its not a genuine 400R:thumbsup: 

I like it,and i would prefer it over a 400R from Nissan(as i drive my cars daily and dont collect them)


----------



## GTR LM LTD (Dec 28, 2005)

EvolutionVI said:


> In the end,its maybe one of the finest modified 33 GTR´s you can buy,who cares about if its a true 400R or just a 400R bodykit on a normal GTR,no normal guy will buy this,and everybody who would buy it,knows its not a genuine 400R:thumbsup:
> 
> I like it,and i would prefer it over a 400R from Nissan(as i drive my cars daily and dont collect them)


yes i agree with you its an amazing bit of kit, i only wish mine had half that spec, its an awsome car in my opinion *but* its not a 400R, to that end it probably has a different value on the open market, no matter what its going to be owned or used for:thumbsup:


----------



## Racer GT-R (Nov 15, 2006)

If you read the description on Newera Import's website it clearly states this isn't a 400R:

_"Nismo 400R Bodywork has been expertly fitted and it's evident the body was completely & entirely stripped inclusive of chemically treating the engine bay to ensure paint would adhere. Nismo 400R arches were then perfectly bonded to the bodywork. Quality is so good that members of the GTR OC examined it and believed these were original steel! There's also Nismo bumpers, skirts, wet carbon rear blade and spoiler end caps complete with 400R stripes for each side. Note this isn't a genuine 400R, but something way better that a factory example (Only 33 400R's were created, so it would be sacrelidge to butcher an original!!!!!!!!!)"_

As a genuine 400R is very collectable in Japan, I don't think you could import one for less than around £75,000, probably much more.... That's before you start adding the tuning this particular example's had, somwehere in the region of £60,000 odd. 

Newera Imports - home / stock / carDetails


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

This is too funny. If you are really worried of thinking its a 400R then you know nothing about GTRs! 400R had plastic overfenders. This Hot Staff car has moulded-in overfenders. 

I don't see what all the fuss is about. It wasn't even Miguel who posted this thread!


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

whats that thing on the roof of the interior?


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

Newera said:


> Sometimes it's just tw*ts showing their true colours, in which case it's best to just let them keep making fools of themselves. :thumbsup:


I like you, doing business with you previously was absolutely fine. 

But that statement is so very very ironic!!!


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

jasonchiu said:


> whats that thing on the roof of the interior?


Maybe an ejector mechanism.........






...................................................................for twits.. :chuckle:


----------



## drift (Jun 2, 2005)

If im not rong there was a REAL 400R for sale on ASNET not to long ago.

cheers Lionel.


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Skyline*

There has been shed loads of work and engineering put into the car, there is still something put me off the car but i admit the car looks to have been built really well.I think it was slightly misleading by adding the 400R part but in the end there isnt any harm done and as said before genuine buyers would probably know the difference.

Slightly dissapointed in this months Jap Performance mag where the car is for ssale and its heading is " Newera Imports-Hot Staff 800bhp. Nismo 400R Skyline--

whether its the mag or Newera but it looks to be clearly mislabelled in the mag....


----------



## biker1010 (Jul 7, 2007)

*Real 400R on Asnet*



drift said:


> If im not rong there was a REAL 400R for sale on ASNET not to long ago.
> 
> cheers Lionel.


Yes my friend there was a real 400R on Asnet only a few weeks ago and a friend of mine who is a big importer actually put a very serious bid on it somewhere around 5000000 yen but it passed through so he left it. It was the real thing, was in white and i saved the auction sheet from the vehicle, will see if i can get it on here.:thumbsup:


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

Beautiful. that cage is immaculate.


----------



## Miness (Aug 24, 2005)

sorry think its a terrible looking car, the colour makes the car look tacky and the gold wheels dont help either lol

the best thing is the engine imo but even then its nothing really special but we are all different and im sure someone will fall in love with it

by the way if people cant handle other people's opinions then they shouldnt post on a public forum,i say bring back mario as i enjoyed his little contributions pmsl


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

I think its a pretty tidy looking car, can't say I like the 400R stripes :chairshot :chairshot :chairshot :chairshot :chairshot :chairshot :chairshot :chairshot :chairshot :chairshot :chairshot :chairshot but hey! It looks well looked after especially for a big power car..


----------



## Flint (Mar 31, 2006)

This car is so unique in every way and I really like the colour as well...:bowdown1:


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

Its twin is now on EBay:chuckle: only 6K:runaway: 

Skyline GT-R V-Spec 400R 2.7L T88 MOTEC on eBay, Nissan, Cars, Cars, Parts Vehicles (item 220139485172 end time 15-Aug-07 04:59:55 BST)


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

paul cawson said:


> Its twin is now on EBay:chuckle: only 6K:runaway:
> 
> Skyline GT-R V-Spec 400R 2.7L T88 MOTEC on eBay, Nissan, Cars, Cars, Parts Vehicles (item 220139485172 end time 15-Aug-07 04:59:55 BST)


thanks for the heads up

what a cnut


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

matty32 said:


> what a cnut


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

the scammer i meant


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Oh, I see.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

i should bid on it. what a :flame:


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

:chuckle: The appropriate authorities have being notified (EBay)


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

the car is still for sale if people want to pm me to enquire


----------



## slidewayz (Aug 11, 2007)

*r33*

I LOVE THE HOT STAFF R33, ITS AWWWWWWWWSOME:smokin:


----------



## saurus (Jan 7, 2007)

This car looks great .. and the specs ..  

just gets me wondering, how come the guys at Hot Staff tried to make it a 400R replica but left the 400R rear bumper out.. Just seems weird to me.


----------



## Redlineash (Jul 16, 2007)

*400R Replica*

Im not a fan of the 33, but what a fantastic spec and individual car.

One of a kind surely.

Nice one chaps


----------

